# Fantasy Formula 1



## Mark T (Feb 25, 2015)

I've just seen an email in my inbox indicating that www.FF1.co.uk is open for registrations.

Just a quick question - assuming we run fantasy formula 1 again this year, would the forum prefer to use this website again or something simpler run internally instead?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2015)

I think it is OK Mark, despite the fact that I haven't won yet!


----------



## Mark T (Feb 26, 2015)

OK, in that case please head along to www.ff1.co.uk to register.

You are looking for a mini league called "DiabetesSupport racers".


----------



## banjo (Feb 28, 2015)

Im waiting for acceptance for minileague


----------



## Mark T (Feb 28, 2015)

banjo said:


> Im waiting for acceptance for minileague


Two people added, not sure who's team is who's!

More are very welcome!


----------



## banjo (Feb 28, 2015)

how did u get bonus points???? lol


----------



## Mark T (Feb 28, 2015)

banjo said:


> how did u get bonus points???? lol


I got bonus points because I didn't use all my budget 

Although given my selection, the challenge will be to not do worse then me


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2015)

Awaiting confirmation of this season's winning team!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 15, 2015)

And the results from the first race are in.

Hamilton had no problem starting off the new season and it looks like Mercedes will again be the team to beat.

For the fantasy league, Northerner has started in campaign in style:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	GER	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	Three Sows	13	54	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	67
2	Purple Flops	28	26	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	54
3	cs1	        5	48	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	53
3	Team Diabetes	0	53	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	53
```

Note, new teams can be added at any time - but you loose points that would be scored in the races already held.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2015)

How did I manage that? Thought I'd had a really bad race, so just been back to check my team...not too bad, some scores all round. A shame that Ricciardo hasn't quite got the car he's had in previous years.

Can't believe that Verstappen is in F1 at the age of 17!  A real shame he had to pull out before the end. Pretty shocking that only 11 cars finished, and only 15 started


----------



## Mark T (Mar 29, 2015)

Second race, nice to see Ferrari winning again (although not keen on the driver) and hopefully this means it's not just a two horse race this year.

For the fantasy league, team cs1 has stormed to the front.


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	cs1	        5	48	41	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	94
2	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	91
3	Three Sows	13	54	14	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	81
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	49
```


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2015)

Still haven't quite worked out how Vettel managed that! As you say though, might be a bit more of a contest this season  Must admit, I was very sceptical about Verstappen, but he's showing he deserves to be there - but 17???  Even his dad is young to me!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 2, 2015)

By the way, is anyone going to own up to being the forth team?

If anyone else wants to take part, please free to register and add yourself - you can join in at any time.  You just loose the points from the first couple of races.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2015)

Another great win from Hamilton - shame I didn't pick him! I really don't understand Rosberg's whinge though - how could Lewis be forcing him back to Vettel when he is a full 2.5 seconds in front of him? Bad loser...

I see our league is 73rd in the 'League of Leagues' (out of 88!)  Ricciardo is really letting me down, and Williams aren't quite living up to their promise of last season.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 13, 2015)

And the scores from the last race!


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	cs1	        5	48	41	59	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	153
2	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	43	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	134
3	Three Sows	13	54	14	35	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	116
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	4	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	53
```

cs1 still out in the lead.  

Disappointedly, I'm only at 773 out of 832


----------



## Mark T (Apr 19, 2015)

Scored from Bahrain, another good result for Hamilton

THe scores in the diabetes support mini league are:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	cs1	        5	48	41	59	46	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	199
2	Three Sows	13	54	14	35	46	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	162
3	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	43	27	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	161
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	5	-17	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	37
```

I'm pleased to see that I've had yet another excellent result and with any luck I'll be on negative points soon (I was actually the lowest scoring team in the whole championship for that race!)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh my goodness Mark! What is your team?  Thought Ericsson might pick up a few points for me, but faded badly.


----------



## banjo (Apr 20, 2015)

gosh i didnt do too well this race


----------



## Mark T (May 11, 2015)

And results from Spain:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	cs1	        5	48	41	59	46	68	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	267
2	Three Sows	13	54	14	35	46	48	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	210
3	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	43	27	47	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	208
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	5	-17	-8	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	29
```

cs1 still leads with me trailing behind as usual


----------



## Mark T (May 11, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Oh my goodness Mark! What is your team?  Thought Ericsson might pick up a few points for me, but faded badly.


I've got Maldonado (who hasn't yet finished a race), Button, Force India and Honda.

Although I suspect I should have selected McLaren instead of Force India but I did want to somewhat spread my chances.


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2015)

Mark T said:


> Although I suspect I should have selected McLaren instead of Force India but I did want to somewhat spread my chances.



I don't know, McLaren have totally sucked so far this season  As have Red Bull, really. Strange season so far!


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2015)

Lewis was robbed!  What a stupid, pointless decision!


----------



## Mark T (May 26, 2015)

And the results from the Monaco GP:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	cs1	        5	48	41	59	46	68	44	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	311
2	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	43	27	47	59	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	267
3	Three Sows	13	54	14	35	46	48	36	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	246
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	5	-17	-8	6	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	35
```

Team cs1 seems to be pulling itself a gap to the chasing pair in 2nd and 3rd.

I'm still last place


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2015)

Goodness! You really are struggling aren't you Mark? Are you going for the Wooden Spoon?


----------



## Mark T (May 26, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Goodness! You really are struggling aren't you Mark? Are you going for the Wooden Spoon?


Yep - absolutely

I'm actually 10 positions from absolute last in the whole championship, although the person in last only just registered and therefore has no points yet.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 8, 2015)

And the results from Canada:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	cs1	        5	48	41	59	46	68	44	64	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	375
2	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	43	27	47	59	33	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	300
3	Three Sows	13	54	14	35	46	48	36	35	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	281
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	5	-17	-8	6	3	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	38
```

Team cs1 is starting to pull away a bit.

Myself, I'm 7 places from absolute last in the table!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2015)

Mark T said:


> Team cs1 is starting to pull away a bit.
> 
> Myself, I'm 7 places from absolute last in the table!



Well, you can console yourself with the fact that you have more points than McClaren!


----------



## Mark T (Jul 6, 2015)

and the results from Silverstone are in:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	cs1	        5	48	41	59	46	68	44	64	75	49	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	499
2	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	43	27	47	59	33	48	38	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	386
3	Three Sows	13	54	14	35	46	48	36	35	48	35	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	364
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	5	-17	-8	6	3	21	14	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	73
```


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2015)

Mark T said:


> and the results from Silverstone are in:



No reversal of fortunes then Mark!  Thought it was an excellent race though!


----------



## Mark T (Jul 6, 2015)

Northerner said:


> No reversal of fortunes then Mark!  Thought it was an excellent race though!


Nope, team cs1 seems to be consistently pulling away.

Although I'm glad I picked Button instead of Alonso since if i had picked Alonso I'd have gained another 10 points 

I'm 13 positions away from absolute last right now. Could really do with the Force India's having lots of collisions to drive my points back down.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2015)

Mark T said:


> Nope, team cs1 seems to be consistently pulling away.
> 
> Although I'm glad I picked Button instead of Alonso since if i had picked Alonso I'd have gained another 10 points
> 
> I'm 13 positions away from absolute last right now. Could really do with the Force India's having lots of collisions to drive my points back down.



I like your style!


----------



## Mark T (Jul 28, 2015)

And the result from Hungary:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	cs1	        5	48	41	59	46	68	44	64	75	49	6	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	505
2	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	43	27	47	59	33	48	38	110	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	496
3	Three Sows	13	54	14	35	46	48	36	35	48	35	21	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	385
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	5	-17	-8	6	3	21	14	21	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	94
```

Team Diabetes has had a massive climb to almost draw level with cs1 thanks to a very good joker.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2015)

Goodness, that was a good result for them!  It was a bit of a scrap the whole time, but pleased that Lewis came out ahead of Nico, there's summat about Rosberg I don't like!


----------



## Mark T (Aug 25, 2015)

And the results from Spa are in:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	cs1	        5	48	41	59	46	68	44	64	75	49	6	70	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	575
2	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	43	27	47	59	33	48	38	110	24	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	520
3	Three Sows	13	54	14	35	46	48	36	35	48	35	21	21	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	406
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	5	-17	-8	6	3	21	14	21	8	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	102
```

Another excellently terrible race for me.  The gap between first and second at the front has lengthened again.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2015)

Crikey Mark!  I've forgotten who has the other teams, can anyone remember?


----------



## Mark T (Aug 25, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Crikey Mark!  I've forgotten who has the other teams, can anyone remember?


I believe Banjo has "Team Diabetes".

But no one ever owned up to be "cs1" - maybe it's The Stig


----------



## Mark T (Sep 7, 2015)

And the results from Monza...


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	cs1	        5	48	41	59	46	68	44	64	75	49	6	70	18	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	593
2	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	43	27	47	59	33	48	38	110	24	59	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	579
3	Three Sows	13	54	14	35	46	48	36	35	48	35	21	21	62	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	468
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	5	-17	-8	6	3	21	14	21	8	2	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	104
```

Another huge pile of points for myself   Only 14 points between the top 2 right now!


----------



## Mark T (Sep 21, 2015)

And the results from Singapore:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	43	27	47	59	33	48	38	110	24	59	55	0	0	0	0	0	0	634
2	cs1	        5	48	41	59	46	68	44	64	75	49	6	70	18	15	0	0	0	0	0	0	608
3	Three Sows	13	54	14	35	46	48	36	35	48	35	21	21	62	49	0	0	0	0	0	0	517
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	5	-17	-8	6	3	21	14	21	8	2	11	0	0	0	0	0	0	115
```


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2015)

Crikey, I did quite well there! I see you are heading for the wooden spoon Mark!


----------



## Mark T (Sep 28, 2015)

Results from Japan:


```
Pos	Team Name	Bonus	AUS	MYS	CHN	BHR	ESP	MCO	CAN	AUT	GBR	HUN	BEL	ITA	SGP	JPN	RUS	USA	MEX	BRZ	UAE	Total Points
1	Team Diabetes	0	53	38	43	27	47	59	33	48	38	110	24	59	55	31	0	0	0	0	0	665
2	cs1	        5	48	41	59	46	68	44	64	75	49	6	70	18	15	37	0	0	0	0	0	645
3	Three Sows	13	54	14	35	46	48	36	35	48	35	21	21	62	49	26	0	0	0	0	0	543
4	Purple Flops	28	26	-5	5	-17	-8	6	3	21	14	21	8	2	11	17	0	0	0	0	0	132
```


----------



## Mark T (Oct 13, 2015)

Results from Russia:

```
Pos   Team Name    Bonus    AUS    MYS    CHN    BHR    ESP    MCO    CAN    AUT    GBR    HUN    BEL    ITA    SGP    JPN    RUS    USA    MEX    BRZ    UAE    Total Points
1    Team Diabetes    0    53    38    43    27    47    59    33    48    38    110    24    59    55    31    46    0    0    0    0    711
2    cs1              5    48    41    59    46    68    44    64    75    49    6    70    18    15    37    38    0    0    0    0    683
3    Three Sows      13    54    14    35    46    48    36    35    48    35    21    21    62    49    26    56    0    0    0    0    599
4    Purple Flops    28    26    -5    5    -17    -8    6    3    21    14    21    8    2    11    17    43    0    0    0    0    175
```

Oh my, how many points did I just get? 

Sorry about the formatting, the new forum seems to not respect the code tag correctly!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Mark T said:


> Results from Russia:
> 
> ```
> Pos   Team Name    Bonus    AUS    MYS    CHN    BHR    ESP    MCO    CAN    AUT    GBR    HUN    BEL    ITA    SGP    JPN    RUS    USA    MEX    BRZ    UAE    Total Points
> ...



I'll report it Mark  How did you manage to get all those points? Interesting race in Russia - and what a concluding lap!  Felt really sorry for Bottas, a penalty to Raikonnen doesn't make up for the points he lost


----------



## Mark T (Oct 26, 2015)

And the results from the US GP:


```
Pos    Team Name    Bonus   AUS    MYS   CHN    BHR    ESP    MCO    CAN    AUT    GBR    HUN    BEL    ITA    SGP    JPN    RUS    USA    MEX    BRZ    UAE    Total Points
1    Team Diabetes    0     53    38    43    27    47    59    33    48    38    110    24    59    55    31    46    57    0    0    0    768
2    cs1              5     48    41    59    46    68    44    64    75    49    6    70    18    15    37    38    38    0    0    0    721
3    Three Sows       13    54    14    35    46    48    36    35    48    35    21    21    62    49    26    56    8    0    0    0    607
4    Purple Flops     28    26    -5    5    -17    -8    6    3    21    14    21    8    2    11    17    43    42    0    0    0    217
```

Unfortunately this is still somewhat unreadable, but barring misfortune it does look like Team Diabetes is heading for the win!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2015)

I've reported it Mark, but not high priority unfortunately. 

Exciting race in Austin!  Rosbery was totally p'd off afterwards and very unsportsmanlike I thought


----------



## Mark T (Nov 2, 2015)

Results from Mexico:

Team Diabeties scored 26 (Total 794)
cs1 scored 62 (Total 783)
Three Sows scored 55 (Total 662)
Purple Flops scored 20 (Total 237)


----------

